

Does anyone know of a good, free, screen video capture program for Mac OS X? - InkweaverReview

I want to capture some video of the windows on my screen, but I can't seem to find a free screen video capture program for Mac OS X.  All the free ones that I've found either don't work correctly or are very limited in functionality.<p>If you know of a free video capture program, or if you use one yourself, please tell me about it.<p>Thank you.
======
gtani
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=559402>

~~~
InkweaverReview
Thank you for the link!

